# General elk reports?



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

How was it? Other than a few prayers we heard sent by some desperate guys, it was pretty quiet. The elk however were on fire! They were acting like it was mid September! We had elk cruising past us all morning long.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Noisy all night long and quiet at first light. I blame the moon!
And the fewest elk hunters/campers I have ever seen on the mountain. My wife and I went up late Friday and I thought I would be driving around all night in the dark looking for a camp spot. Not the case at all. I got a spot I always wanted to camp in, but it was always taken by mid-week. I still can't believe how few people were hunting.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Six bulls were killed in a 1,000 yard radius from where we hunted this morning. Lots and cows and calves came by, but no bulls. 😩


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

CPAjeff said:


> Six bulls were killed in a 1,000 yard radius from where we hunted this morning. Lots and cows and calves came by, but no bulls. 😩


Sounds like you were at least in the right area! That can be the hardest part of the hunt most of the time. While processing my brothers spike we had 5 different groups come by within 100 yards and all them them had spikes mixed in. Not many shots fired with as many guys that were out in the hills, but they definitely got stuff moving around


----------



## Chebato1950 (May 17, 2017)

great start saw a bunch of elk only problem was the spikes were in the middle of the cows not giving my grandson a clear shot but we got to see a serious herd bull fight both were mid 330 sixs man did the put on a show and the greatest part there were no other hunters in the area.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Counted 18 mature bulls! Few cows and no spikes. Deer everywhere


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

MooseMeat said:


> Sounds like you were at least in the right area! That can be the hardest part of the hunt most of the time. While processing my brothers spike we had 5 different groups come by within 100 yards and all them them had spikes mixed in. Not many shots fired with as many guys that were out in the hills, but they definitely got stuff moving around


Yeah, it was cool to be right in the middle of all of it. I thought at any moment a bull would step out and I’d be able to punch my tag!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Best Elk hunt I've had in 40+ years! 
The wife and I made the 3hr. drive to Fish Lake and sat along the shore catching both our limits of nice bows and one brown in an hour  
Didn't want to "fight" for a tag this year and I really didn't miss NOT being out chasing Elk. I enjoyed spending the time with my beautiful wife fishing and then driving over the hill so she could see all the colors. 
I've been out elk hunting almost every year on her birthday (10/9) and it's time I give back to a wonderful women.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I toyed with the idea of buying a multi-season tag this year, but didn't bother because I have been having pretty good luck getting it done on the archery hunt pretty consistently as of late. Well this year it flat @$$ didn't happen and now I'm kicking myself for not going multi-season. I'm really envious of you guys going out and having your fun while I sit on the sideline and twiddle my thumbs. Maybe I need to do like Taxi and go fishing. Sounds like you all had a good opener. Good luck with the rest of it.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I’ll make it out for the spike hunt on the closing day. with the baby being due on the 12th, I couldn’t in good conscience leave her and only reason I’m even going out that day is my son has a cow elk tag


----------



## TheHuntin’Hick (4 mo ago)

Down here I haven’t heard a single gunshot! I’m starting to wonder if they even exist lol! The orange army is out here in droves, we ran into a couple guys who said that one bull and a cow had been killed though, so there is still some hope


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

TheHuntin’Hick said:


> Down here I haven’t heard a single gunshot! I’m starting to wonder if they even exist lol! The orange army is out here in droves, we ran into a couple guys who said that one bull and a cow had been killed though, so there is still some hope


You hunting that west beaver country?


----------



## TheHuntin’Hick (4 mo ago)

colorcountrygunner said:


> You hunting that west beaver country?


yes sir, I am


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

It was the worst opener I’ve had in a long time. Areas that normally hold elk this time of year were completely devoid of elk. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Wbrim (Sep 5, 2021)

I had a blast with elk screaming all around. I didn’t hear a peep out of them on archery, but that certainly changed the last couple days. Couldn’t get it one to cooperate enough for a shot, but had some good chases in the trees.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

Not good here
the few Elk I put to bed moved across the canyon and moved fast once the shooting started. People beat me to my go to spot. I didn't mess up their hunt plan. Normal Elk areas didn't have any Elk. I know of 1 spike killed


----------



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

In the particular area I hunt, I’ve never seen more people and never seen so few elk. Coincidence? I think not.

With the warmer weather, pressure, and full moon they seem to be pretty nocturnal.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Haven't been out yet. I like to wait until mid-week after the opener to get out. But, it is hard to stay home knowing the season is on.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I didn't see anything in my area. They have been logging a couple of places down below me where the elk tend to usually hang out. So they have pretty much run them out around us.
There was one small bull taken up above us opening morning that I know about, and one over by the peak that I heard about.
All in all it was the most quiet opening weekend I have been in on for all the years I've hunted them by far. 
There was about the normal amount of hunters kicking around. I'll go back up mid week for a few days and hope some really dumb ones walk by.


----------



## jewbacca (Jan 27, 2020)

BradN said:


> Haven't been out yet. I like to wait until mid-week after the opener to get out. But, it is hard to stay home knowing the season is on.


This is me right now. I'm at work dreaming of hunting. Boo.

Yesterday I took my 6 and 4 year old onto public land in the East Canyon unit for some quality dad time. Showed them how to look through the binoculars and we had some fun glassing from a ridge.


----------



## jbseamus83 (Oct 5, 2021)

jewbacca said:


> This is me right now. I'm at work dreaming of hunting. Boo.
> 
> Yesterday I took my 6 and 4 year old onto public land in the East Canyon unit for some quality dad time. Showed them how to look through the binoculars and we had some fun glassing from a ridge.


That's awesome. Had one of my boys out catching bluegills from a small pond yesterday. I will be headed out with my 13 year old for the early rifle season for deer in his unit on Wednesday. I also have a bull tag in my pocket just in case we happen across one while out. I doubt it since I have the tag. It would be an absolute given that if I didn't have the tag I would see the biggest bull ever...


----------



## Isuckathunting (Sep 15, 2019)

I've been out and gotten into elk morning and evening of every hunt but we've had a hard time getting into spikes. Seems like the spike hunt is half luck cause sometimes they're just not there. Groups that had some a few days ago and they're just gone. Lots of bulls bugling and quite a few people but nothing crazy and mostly guys on roads.
Did finally get into some spikes this morning but couldn't quite get to a point where I could get a clear shot. I had them at 600 yds but I'm confident and comfortable 400 and in so no go. The elk were in thick stuff but I was on a big clearing and the cows saw me sneaking in, they moved into the next canyon. Overall tons of fun hunting rutting elk. Just wish it wasn't so freaking hot.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm out on the Book Cliffs and the full moon is killing us. It's crazy bright in the middle of the night. We've found some sign but can't figure out where they hold up all day. Weather is beautiful but not great for hunting.


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

5x5 Sunday morning, 5 cows and 1 spike in the heard walked off unharmed.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

Thanks! Alot of scouting and 6 years finally found one in season!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

2pntkiller said:


> Thanks! Alot of scouting and 6 years finally found one in season!


you’re going to have to change your name!


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

Ray said:


> you’re going to have to change your name!


If it was a 2x2 I still would of tried!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

2pntkiller said:


> 5x5 Sunday morning, 5 cows and 1 spike in the heard walked off unharmed.
> View attachment 153729


I've just got to state the obvious...that is no 2-pt!! 🙂

Congrats on a job well done.

Edit: Dang it, Ray stole my thunder 😉


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

Killed it by strawberry he identified as a spike. 6.5 kredmoure vortex scope flat brim hat and a hushin sticker. Just like they do it on Instagram 👍🏽


----------



## jbseamus83 (Oct 5, 2021)

2pntkiller said:


> 5x5 Sunday morning, 5 cows and 1 spike in the heard walked off unharmed.
> View attachment 153729


Nice work. Great looking bull!


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

For a over the counter bull, he's a trophy to me, and already ate the loins!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

2pntkiller said:


> Killed it by strawberry he identified as a spike. 6.5 kredmoure vortex scope flat brim hat and a hushin sticker. Just like they do it on Instagram 👍🏽


C’mon bruh, do it for the gram!!

Somehow I think the choice of pants denotes you didn’t do it for the gram!


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

Blue jeans are trending aren't they?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I like the shot placement. In the neck just in front of the shoulder. They don't walk to far (if at all) when hit there. Congrats!


----------



## 2pntkiller (10 mo ago)

Watching them drop in the scope is the best.
400 yards, 27-260ai, 145eldx 2870fps, pretty efficient little round!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

2pntkiller said:


> Blue jeans are trending aren't they?


The blue jeans, the orange vest, the leather yellow gloves, the mustache, the Mossy Oak ball cap with the perfect amount of bend in the brim....I must draw you.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

You should have seen us "cowboys" on the elk hunts in the 80's. Wrangler jeans, Tony Lama boots, a oil skin duster with an orange vest, cowboy hat with a stocking cap on the top. We'd have orange ribbon on the latigos, horses tail and on the halter. Those were the days!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Elk numbers were definitely down and they were barely making a peep where we were but got it done. 

After two years serving in Germany, wearing a tie and surrounded by a cuture of non hunting people, my oldest son came home in September itching to get back to his roots. A few birds under his belt last week and now punching his spike tag on this guy Sunday evening is getting him back to normal…


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Hell ya buddy! That’s a dandy spike!! That’s back to back spikes for the guide! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

3arabians said:


> Hell ya buddy! That’s a dandy spike!! That’s back to back spikes for the guide!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy!! No Kuiu or Sitka here. Just some old kings camo guys so we’re not that cool.. 😎 
My youngest thought he had something over his older brother by shooting his spike on his first big game hunt last year despite my oldest having a cow and big bull but no spike under his belt.. My oldest was happy to put that to bed on Sunday haha. 
Now my youngest still has a tag but has been sicker than a dog and in HS Football. So we’re still waiting to find out if he gets feeling better and if they make the team practice Thursday and Friday (fall break). So I don’t know if we’ll be back down to try and find #2 this weekend or if it will just be a trailer and wheeler recovery mission..


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Welp I got back late last night. I packed into the wilderness a bunch of miles with just myself and 5 pack goats. Went in Friday and hunted Sat-Tues. I didn't see another human in 5 days. I heard one shot several miles north of me is all. The full moon didn't help but I hit it hard every day. I had one productive morning in 4 days of hunting. I had two bulls playing hide and seek with me for an hour. I had them as close as 80 yards but the uintas deadfall was just too dang thick. They figured I was the herd bull and they behaved like skiddish satellite bulls. I just could not coax them in close enough for a shot. It was an amazingly exciting hour but that was it. They never busted me but eventually the sun came up and they went their separate ways. I always say if you hunt hard for 4 days in the wilderness you will probably get one elk encounter and that's just what happened. If I would have had a hunting partner I am confident we could have killed one of those bulls but going solo ya do your best. It's one of the few times in my hunting career where I can say that I did everything right and came back empty handed--oh well, it was a good time regardless. 

The pack goats did well, I learned quick not to let the little menaces around my tent as they snapped my tent pole and I had to use a trecking pole to fix it. They are funny little critters, kind of dinks to each other but nice to me and just follow ya around like a dog. I left them tied up at camp while I hunted (they stayed quiet) and then when at camp took them on little walks to let them feed for several hours mid day. I'm glad I have a good buddy who let me use them and all his cool goat packing gear. I also figured since it's a rifle hunt they should have some orange on so I put orange duct tape on their horns--They did not like it much!

Overall an ok general elk hunt, although I usually kill an elk! Being alone for 5 days was nice, it was good to recharge. I lost about 8 pounds on the trip so hopefully I can keep that off through the chukar season. I'm now in official hiking shape


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Airborne said:


> Welp I got back late last night. I packed into the wilderness a bunch of miles with just myself and 5 pack goats. Went in Friday and hunted Sat-Tues. I didn't see another human in 5 days. I heard one shot several miles north of me is all. The full moon didn't help but I hit it hard every day. I had one productive morning in 4 days of hunting. I had two bulls playing hide and seek with me for an hour. I had them as close as 80 yards but the uintas deadfall was just too dang thick. They figured I was the herd bull and they behaved like skiddish satellite bulls. I just could not coax them in close enough for a shot. It was an amazingly exciting hour but that was it. They never busted me but eventually the sun came up and they went their separate ways. I always say if you hunt hard for 4 days in the wilderness you will probably get one elk encounter and that's just what happened. If I would have had a hunting partner I am confident we could have killed one of those bulls but going solo ya do your best. It's one of the few times in my hunting career where I can say that I did everything right and came back empty handed--oh well, it was a good time regardless.
> 
> The pack goats did well, I learned quick not to let the little menaces around my tent as they snapped my tent pole and I had to use a trecking pole to fix it. They are funny little critters, kind of dinks to each other but nice to me and just follow ya around like a dog. I left them tied up at camp while I hunted (they stayed quiet) and then when at camp took them on little walks to let them feed for several hours mid day. I'm glad I have a good buddy who let me use them and all his cool goat packing gear. I also figured since it's a rifle hunt they should have some orange on so I put orange duct tape on their horns--They did not like it much!
> 
> ...


I'm still gonna give you cred points for implementing the pack goats! That's cool as hell. I laid an egg on my general season elk hunt this year as well. Happens to the best of us.


----------



## jbseamus83 (Oct 5, 2021)

Airborne said:


> Welp I got back late last night. I packed into the wilderness a bunch of miles with just myself and 5 pack goats. Went in Friday and hunted Sat-Tues. I didn't see another human in 5 days. I heard one shot several miles north of me is all. The full moon didn't help but I hit it hard every day. I had one productive morning in 4 days of hunting. I had two bulls playing hide and seek with me for an hour. I had them as close as 80 yards but the uintas deadfall was just too dang thick. They figured I was the herd bull and they behaved like skiddish satellite bulls. I just could not coax them in close enough for a shot. It was an amazingly exciting hour but that was it. They never busted me but eventually the sun came up and they went their separate ways. I always say if you hunt hard for 4 days in the wilderness you will probably get one elk encounter and that's just what happened. If I would have had a hunting partner I am confident we could have killed one of those bulls but going solo ya do your best. It's one of the few times in my hunting career where I can say that I did everything right and came back empty handed--oh well, it was a good time regardless.
> 
> The pack goats did well, I learned quick not to let the little menaces around my tent as they snapped my tent pole and I had to use a trecking pole to fix it. They are funny little critters, kind of dinks to each other but nice to me and just follow ya around like a dog. I left them tied up at camp while I hunted (they stayed quiet) and then when at camp took them on little walks to let them feed for several hours mid day. I'm glad I have a good buddy who let me use them and all his cool goat packing gear. I also figured since it's a rifle hunt they should have some orange on so I put orange duct tape on their horns--They did not like it much!
> 
> ...


That's awesome! People always complain (me included) that it's next to impossible to get away from others during the general elk hunt. Good on you for doing what it took to get away from others and recharge rather than fight the crowds around the roads. Not many are willing to put in that work. I'm sure it was an awesome experience even though you are walking away without a bull.


----------



## pmpro (Dec 18, 2013)

heard maybe 6 shots in three days. saw two bulls downed. not too many hunters but enough to get some moving. opening day evening saw lots of them running for the reservation lands. saw a bunch there even before the opener. not sure I liked hunting so close to the reservation. seems too easy for them to slip away for good.


----------



## Chebato1950 (May 17, 2017)

finally closed out the 2022 elk hunt saw lots of elk but took 8 days to find this bull.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Mine was a rough one, but absolutely enjoyable and I'm glad I got to do it again, and for more days this time. 

I packed into the Uintas 9ish miles, maybe 10ish, to one of my favorite places, hunted for 7.5 days. Solo Friday to Wednesday morning, then a buddy joined from then to today. 

I saw some elk, though not as many as I expected to, had just 2 shot opportunities, both at small guys but didn't pull the trigger due to not being able to confirm a branch being in the shot path (after confirming it was too late, he moved and then I screwed up a stalk trying to get close) and the other time his head was behind a tree and I couldn't confirm he was a bull until it was too late and lost the shot opportunity. 

I'm bummed I didn't get it done in 7 days, but glad I got to go again. Some eye issues leaves my hunting future uncertain. So, I enjoyed every minute of searching for elk there. Other than the incredibly crunchy stuff I tried stalking through. That was awful and pointless .


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

taxidermist said:


> Best Elk hunt I've had in 40+ years!
> The wife and I made the 3hr. drive to Fish Lake and sat along the shore catching both our limits of nice bows and one brown in an hour
> Didn't want to "fight" for a tag this year and I really didn't miss NOT being out chasing Elk. I enjoyed spending the time with my beautiful wife fishing and then driving over the hill so she could see all the colors.
> I've been out elk hunting almost every year on her birthday (10/9) and it's time I give back to a wonderful women.


Where do you shore fish at fishlake without fighting the weed beds?


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

I was going to try the manti for the first time this year. But of course plans never work out. Due to some life changes I only spent 7 days hunting the SW desert looking for a spike instead of 11 days on the manti that I was planning on.

I wasn't able to connect with a spike this year but spending a week camping, hiking, and hunting solo with no injuries, mishaps, or breakdowns is good enough for me!!!!

I did see lots of bulls, cows, and 1 spike. Also lots of nasty horses and way more mule deer than I have ever seen in this area of the SW desert. 




















































Even worse than no spike was the lack of pine nuts this year...... I haven't picked pine nuts in 5 years now


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

2pntkiller said:


> Watching them drop in the scope is the best.
> 400 yards, 27-260ai, 145eldx 2870fps, pretty efficient little round!


LE?


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

My son killed his late this week in the afternoon deep in the timber and it was bugling like crazy.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

ns450f said:


> Where do you shore fish at fishlake without fighting the weed beds?


The marinas when the workers aren’t looking… 🤫🤭


----------



## t_boneking (May 22, 2014)

I shot this nice little five point on Friday. He was still bugling a bit. It was a lot of work.


----------



## Chebato1950 (May 17, 2017)

very nice bull sir


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

ns450f said:


> I was going to try the manti for the first time this year. But of course plans never work out. Due to some life changes I only spent 7 days hunting the SW desert looking for a spike instead of 11 days on the manti that I was planning on.
> 
> I wasn't able to connect with a spike this year but spending a week camping, hiking, and hunting solo with no injuries, mishaps, or breakdowns is good enough for me!!!!
> 
> ...


Those horses gotta go.


----------



## nvbucks78 (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Now, those are some swords!!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I just finished up one of the most blunder filled weeks of elk hunting in my life. I could probably write a small book about the many ways a guys can screw up opportunities and come home empty handed. 😔


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

ridgetop said:


> I just finished up one of the most blunder filled weeks of elk hunting in my life. I could probably write a small book about the many ways a guys can screw up opportunities and come home empty handed. 😔


. If you write it I would read it. Hunting can be tough and unpredictable. I love the success stories but I also like to hear about the not so successful trips, those learning experiences, and the ones that got away.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

ridgetop said:


> I just finished up one of the most blunder filled weeks of elk hunting in my life. I could probably write a small book about the many ways a guys can screw up opportunities and come home empty handed. 😔


Let's get a write up! Guys like me can learn a lot from it


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

MrShane said:


> Those horses gotta go.


Yes they do....... let's start a militia or a posse!!!!


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

ns450f said:


> Yes they do....... let's start a militia or a posse!!!!


How about a dog food company?
I will name it ‘Giddy Up Boy’ chow.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

ridgetop said:


> I just finished up one of the most blunder filled weeks of elk hunting in my life. I could probably write a small book about the many ways a guys can screw up opportunities and come home empty handed. 😔


Yes sir , we have all been there and can def learn from each other


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have been hanging out a the cabin for the rifle elk hunt. Didn't see any for the first 5 or 6 days. 
The last few days we started to hear them after dark. Caught a herd Sat morning heading down into an area I can't hunt. So I've been hanging out listening and watching. 
I dropped off the hill and watched the pond tonight for a little while. It was getting late so I headed back towards the cabin. I got almost back and was watching some deer. I about fell down when a cow elk was following them. All by herself. 
I sat and watched waiting to see if MAYBE a bull would be behind her. But no........just her and the deer. 
I happen to have a cow tag in my pocket, so I figured..... might as well fill it !!
Wasn't too bad getting it cleaned and back to the cabin. (The neighbor heard me shoot and came to see if I needed help) I got it home to town and the grandson and a long time friend (since high school) helped me get it hung up and skinned. I got it quartered and in the cooler. 
It's a yearling and will eat very well for sure 😊
It's a good thing to have people to help !!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

@2full, congrats on the cow!

My son and I hunted last weekend, with only cows and calves sighted. This year has been an absolute blast - chasing elk with a bow, rifle, and in a few weeks, a muzzleloader! Even if I don't punch my tag on a bull, it's been one of the best falls ever!










Off to South Dakota next week to chase some pheasants, huns, and sharptails. Then, back to Utah for some geese.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

BGD said:


> . If you write it I would read it. Hunting can be tough and unpredictable. I love the success stories but I also like to hear about the not so successful trips, those learning experiences, and the ones that got away.


I'll write something up when I have more time and after I finish up my counseling sessions.😉 The week ended badly. I hit a nice 5 point bull twice at 100 yards. It staggered the first shot and went right down on the second hit but then got back up and traveled about a mile before the bleeding stopped. Crappy way to end a hunt. 😔


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Dang ridge - sorry to hear about the bull getting away.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear the bull got away. I've had that sick, empty, pit in the gut feeling before and it sucks.


----------

